# [SOLVED] mozilla-firefox 1.0.5 :/

## sch

Witam, jestem tu nowy, także nowy jeśli chodzi o gentoo i wogóle o linuksa. Zainsalowałem gentoo z WIELKĄĄĄ pomocą Rafkup`a z tego forum, ale nie chce mu wkółko truć d... (widze, że ma mnie dosyć  :Smile: <zart>), więc piszę tu. Dobra kniec tego przydługawego wstępu.

Mam problem z mozilla-firefox 1.0.5 

emerge mozila-firefox wywala coś takiego:

```
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for gmodule-2.0 >= 2.0.1 gobject-2.0 >= 2.0.1 ORBit-2.0 >= 2.4.0... Package ORBit-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `ORBit-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'ORBit-2.0' found

configure: error: Library requirements (gmodule-2.0 >= 2.0.1 gobject-2.0 >= 2.0.1 ORBit-2.0 >= 2.4.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gconf-2.10.0/work/GConf-2.10.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.10.0 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Proszę o pomoc, jesten naprawdę laikiem..  :Smile: 

Pozdr.Last edited by sch on Sun Jul 17, 2005 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Piecia

Cześć

Sprawdź czy masz zainstalowany pakiet gnome-base/orbit

Sprawdź zmienną PKG_CONFIG_PATH, jeśli nie wskazuje na /usr/lib/pkgconfig w którym są pliki *.pc  to ustaw ją by wskazywała na ten katalog, najlepiej w /etc/env.d/99local

Ogólnie to warto czytać to co ci emerge wypluwa, przeważnie masz tam istotne informacje.

----------

## keman

Pewnie masz w USE gnome, jesli nie chcesz go uzywac/bedzie uszywac innego srodowiska, możesz dać -gnome, w make.conf  :Wink: 

Pisze dlatego, że mozliwe że korzystasz z make.confu miłego ( :Smile: ), a sam nie bedzie potrzebowal tylu pakietow w systemie ( nie bedziesz uzywac Gnome  :Smile:  )

Zresztą, myśle że wiesz to z handbooka  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *keman wrote:*   

> Pewnie masz w USE gnome, jesli nie chcesz go uzywac/bedzie uszywac innego srodowiska, możesz dać -gnome, w make.conf 
> 
> Pisze dlatego, że mozliwe że korzystasz z make.confu miłego (), a sam nie bedzie potrzebowal tylu pakietow w systemie ( nie bedziesz uzywac Gnome  )
> 
> Zresztą, myśle że wiesz to z handbooka 
> ...

 

A Ciebie nikt o zdanie nie pytal  :Razz: .

Piszac tego posta nie wniosles nic nowego?

Poco to zrobiles? By nabic se troche postow? ROTFL.

----------

## keman

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   Pewnie masz w USE gnome, jesli nie chcesz go uzywac/bedzie uszywac innego srodowiska, możesz dać -gnome, w make.conf 
> 
> Pisze dlatego, że mozliwe że korzystasz z make.confu miłego (), a sam nie bedzie potrzebowal tylu pakietow w systemie ( nie bedziesz uzywac Gnome  )
> 
> Zresztą, myśle że wiesz to z handbooka 
> ...

 

[OT]

W stosunku do Twojego, wniósł sporo więcej...

Mnie bynajmniej nie podnieca licznik z boku (generalnie, zawsze byłem za jego usunięciem  :Wink:  ), możliwe ze Ciebie tak, aczkolwiek to nie znaczy, że z innymi jest tak samo  :Confused:  Mówiąc delikatnie, zbytnio generalizujesz...  :Mad: 

Wydaje mi się, że na forum z założenie, nikt nie musi Cie pytac o zdanie, ale możliwe, że według siebie, masz takie "uprawnienia"  :Laughing: 

EOT z mojej strony.

PS: Jeden, to chyba nie troche...  :Confused: 

[/OT]

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Belliash

Bardzo doktoryzujesz. Czyzbys zapomnial jak Ty zaczynales przygode z Gentoo?

EDITED:

Ahaa... Raz juz bana na tym forum dostales wiec uwazaj bys go ponownie nie dostal  :Very Happy: .

----------

## _troll_

Panowie - latwopalnie!!! Koniec sprzeczki! (rzeklem  :Wink:  )

 *sch wrote:*   

> Witam, jestem tu nowy, także nowy jeśli chodzi o gentoo i wogóle o linuksa. Zainsalowałem gentoo z WIELKĄĄĄ pomocą Rafkup`a z tego forum, ale nie chce mu wkółko truć d... (widze, że ma mnie dosyć <zart>), więc piszę tu. Dobra kniec tego przydługawego wstępu.
> 
> Mam problem z mozilla-firefox 1.0.5 
> 
> emerge mozila-firefox wywala coś takiego:
> ...

 jak widac, skrypt configure informuje Cie o tym co trzeba - niespelnione zaleznosci w pakietach (najlepiej wyslij to na bugs'y przy okazji). Naprawa jest prosta - zaktualizuj lub zainstaluj biblioteki, ktorych nazwy podal configure.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Belliash

Ja sie nie sprzeczam i zgodnie z zyczeniem moderatora koncze temat

Wkurzaja mnie tylko tacy ludzie.

EOT z mojej strony

----------

## sch

Zrobiłem tak jak polecił rafkup

```
USE="-gnome" emerge mozilla-firefox
```

I śmiga  :Smile: 

Tylko dlaczego jeśli mam w make.conf flage use na kde, tzn ze bede uzywal kde, tylko kde, on zada czegos od gnome? czy rzeczy ktorych nie bede uzywac tez musze tam umiescic? albo nie kapuje, albo dużo muszę sie jeszcze nauczyć  :Smile: 

Pozdr.

----------

## Raku

emerge --info poda ci, jakie masz aktualnie flagi w użyciu. Oprócz tych z twojego /etc/make.conf istnieją jeszcze flagi domyślne dla dystrybucji, które musisz ręcznie usunąć (np. poprzez USE=........ -gnome), jeśli nie chcesz ich używać

----------

## keman

 *sch wrote:*   

> Zrobiłem tak jak polecił rafkup
> 
> ```
> USE="-gnome" emerge mozilla-firefox
> ```
> ...

 

Dobra, fajnie że ja napisałem o tym w pierwszej odpowiedzi w tym wątlu, i jeszcze ktos chciał mnie za to poszatkowac jak cebulke, zmielic, zamrozić w opkaowaniu do robienie kostek lodu, i trzmać w klatce na papuge do końca zimy ....

Co do USE, nie ktore flagi są takie, że jeżeli nawet jesli nie masz ich w make.conf'ie, one sa aktywne, możesz się ich pozbyć dopiero poprzez dodanie do make.conf'u USE="-flaga" .

Jak napisał raku, emerge info , jest tu niezbędne.

tutaj, do poczytania na temat USE 

Warto też, żebyś utworzył sobie /etc/package.use , i ustawiać tam flagi, dla poszczegolnych pakietow, przykład

```
app-misc/mc -X

www-client/mozilla-firefox- -gnome 
```

Bardzo wygodne, nie traktuje flag ogólnikowo (jak make.conf ), i nie musisz klepać przy aktualizowaniu badź rekompilacji tego USE="xxx" ....

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest trzymanie w make.conf'ie najpotrzebniejszych flag, jak np. ja -kde -gnome gtk2 -gtk , natomiast w package.use, dla poszczegolnych pakietow.

Wiecej, znajdziesz w archiwum forum  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## sztosz

Ja osobiście będąc też jeszcze wielkim laikiem polecam "Porthole" To graficzna nakładka na emerge, ale tam ustawisz sobie wszystko tak jak trzeba  :Smile:  (Adwanced Emerge)

----------

